# DWA-130 Support



## tmpdmp (Aug 6, 2016)

Not sure if this post belongs in System Hardware or Networking but I have a *D-Link DWA-130 rev E1 *(USB Wifi Adapter).

According to this webpage:

[i386,amd64] The run(4) driver supports the following wireless adapters:
D-Link DWA-130 *rev* *B1*

[i386,amd64] The otus(4) driver provices support for Atheros AR9170 USB IEEE 802.11b/g/n wireless network adapters, including:
D-Link DWA-130 *rev D1
*
I'm not sure if either of those drivers will work.  Is there a new driver available that supports rev E1?


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 6, 2016)

All you can do is plug it in and see what happens. Note any screen output.

If that fails perhaps diagnose with a Linux LiveCD or Windows and see what chipset the device is using.

Really terrible the way these manufacturers treat people. How hard would it be to have different model numbers.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 6, 2016)

Looks like it uses this chipset:RTL8191SU

Try the Realtek driver:
https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=rsu&sektion=4


----------



## Vladimir Botka (Jul 24, 2018)

For the record. (DWA-131E1)
D-Link DWA-131 rev E1 does not work with urtwn (FreeBSD 11.2)



> # usbconfig -d ugen1.3 dump_all_desc
> ugen1.3: <Realtek Wireless N Nano USB Adapter> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (500mA)
> bLength = 0x0012
> bDescriptorType = 0x0001
> ...





> Jul 24 17:21:49 pland kernel: ugen1.3: <Realtek Wireless N Nano USB Adapter> at usbus1
> Jul 24 17:21:49 pland root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x2001 product 0x3319 bus uhub3


----------



## shepper (Jul 24, 2018)

There is a usbid data base that matches device ID to a driver and I suspect that your particular device is not in that database.  The definitive fix is produce a source patch that is submitted to the project.  There is also a "quirks" work around:
FreeBSD USB wiki
Nabble FreeBSD mailing list archive


----------

